

Show HN: GuessHub, our Github Game off entry. Guess a commit's repository - amasad
http://guesshub.io/

======
phaer
Well done. In my opinion, the entry levels are a bit too easy. I finished
"fastest" and died for the first time in "hardest". Until then it is mostly
sufficient to look at the namespace.

~~~
amasad
Thanks! Agreed, we need to tweak the difficulty.

------
amasad
Source code:
[https://github.com/max99x/guesshub/](https://github.com/max99x/guesshub/)

Tech summary:

Built with Component[1] on the frontend. Backend is a github crawler and
Bayesian Classifier for commit difficulty written in Python.

[1]
[https://github.com/component/component](https://github.com/component/component)

------
primitivesuave
Beautifully done, may I ask what was the context for developing this game?

~~~
amasad
GitHub Game off II competition [https://github.com/blog/1674-github-game-off-
ii](https://github.com/blog/1674-github-game-off-ii)

------
mgoszcz2
Most of the time you can guess the respitory by looking for it's name in the
snippet.

~~~
amasad
That's only in the easy levels. If you advance to the harder levels you can
almost never see the repo's name in the code.

------
datacog
I liked it. But was able to get almost all off them correct even though I have
never been on github, just matched the words in the code with the options. Is
there a difficulty level I can set ?

------
namuol
Fun! A bit easy though. I had a flawless run. Maybe try reducing the timer? Or
perhaps a game-mode that runs until you choose incorrectly?

------
__brian__
Its possible to play the same level over and over again if you fail by closing
your tab and reopening it in Chrome (CTRL+w CTRL+SHIFT+t)

~~~
amasad
You can also click 'retry' on the score screen :)

Levels you've unlocked will remain unlocked but you need to win them to unlock
new levels.

------
codereflection
Love this. It has the bonus of trying to quickly parse different languages in
a very short period of time.

------
prezjordan
Wow, really polished! Love the sounds.

~~~
shurcooL
Yep, although the timer and sounds pause as long as you scroll in iOS.

~~~
amasad
Didn't do any testing on mobile. But thanks for the feedback will look into
it.

------
colinbartlett
This is really cool, nice work. Simple and slick interface.

------
jlukecarlson
fun to play. is it more or did it seem like there wasn't too much variety in
repos?

